# what oil or lubricant for a pull start spring



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a leaf blower that the pull start string will not retract. What should I oil the spring with? I have tried a few different oils and it is not working. I am planning on spraying off the spring with brake cleaner and re oiling but don't know what to use.


----------



## DABS311 (Nov 17, 2007)

If the spring inside has jumped off the cog, it will have to be rewound. You won't fix that with oil. Wear safety glasses and work slowly. Most of the time you can just turn it a few times and replace if the end of the spring slot is still in place.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Pretty much any light spray lubricant will do the trick. WD 40 works fine, I personally like fluid film.


----------

